# dringende Hilfe



## stetabar (1. Feb 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage an alle Anwesenden.

Ich bin Student an der FH in Dortmund und habe die Möglichkeit zum 1.4. in einem Betrieb
anzufangen. Da ich die letzten 3 Monate sehr viel Zeit in das Unternehmen investiert habe 
und nun merke,  dass ich mit meiner Diplomarbeit sehr zurückliege und mir auch Wissen in 
Bezug auf JAVA Programmierung fehlt, muss ich nun einiges tun, um den Rückstand aufzuholen.

Ich hoffe, dass jemand von euch mir da tatkräftig helfen kann...

Wahrscheinlich klingt das etwas merkwürdig, aber das Angebot kam sehr überraschend und
es muss zum 1.4.2005 sein.
Darum jetzt der Zeitdruck...

Es soll ein Applet werden, in dem eine Datenbank verwendet wird, eine Serielle-Schnittstelle
ausgelesen wird und das für mich wahrscheinlich größte Problem, die Grafikprogrammierung 
unter JAVA.

Wenn jemand Zeit und Mitgefühl  hat, dann würde es mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mir helfen 
könntet, da Ihr sicher versteht, dass das eine sehr gute Chance für mich ist und ich von dieser
Diplomarbeit abhängig bin.

Ihr könnt mich hier erreichen oder eine eMail an stefan@suffocate-sanity.de schicken.

Falls Ihr euch sogar treffen würdet, um mir zu helfen, ich wohne im Ruhrgebiet.
Würd kommen und Kaffee und Essen mitbringen... 

Danke an euch alle im Voraus.

Stefan


----------



## DP (1. Feb 2005)

nichts für ungut. aber ich habe einem spezi schonmal ne diploarbeit fertig gemacht. der rennt nun in einem kommunionsanzug durch die gegend und kennt keinen mehr.

ne danke


----------



## bambi (1. Feb 2005)

Sorry, aber Deine DIPLOMARBEIT solltest Du schon alleine hinbekommen, right?
Hab meine auch nicht geschenkt bekommen...


----------



## stetabar (1. Feb 2005)

Wie gesagt, wollte Hilfe und nich, dass die jemand für mich macht!

Aber kann vollkommen verstehen, wenn Du da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast.

Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## DP (1. Feb 2005)

ich kann dir höchstens das teil auf rechnung coden - dann habe ich und du wenigstens was davon...


----------



## DP (1. Feb 2005)

ach stefan, da das web doch nicht so arno nym ist, kannste das thema eh knicken. muss nur ein prof deinen post hier lesen dann kannste einpacken


----------



## eclipse (1. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

an deiner Stelle würde ich das ganze selbst implementieren. Wär doch ärgerlich, wenn du dein Diplom aus rechtlichen Gründe wieder abgeben müsstest (Ehrenwörtliche Erklärung).

In Bezug auf Java:
1) Applet (GUI)
2) Datenbank (-> JDBC)
3) serielle Schnittstelle (Java Comm API)

zu 1) Einen Applet zu schreiben ist gar nicht mal sooo schwer. Es gibt genügend Tutorials darüber.
zu 2) Eine Datenbankanbindung z.B. mit MS Access geht mittels JDBC recht einfach.
zu 3) Um über die serielle Schnittstelle ansprechen zu können, benötigst du die Java Comm API. Es gibt dort auch Beispiele dazu.

Das ganze, also das Konzept, malst du dir auf ein Papier auf ggf. als UML Diagramm (Use Case, Klassendiagramme).


----------



## stetabar (2. Feb 2005)

danke eclipse

aber nochmal, ich wollte weder, dass mir das jemand schreibt, noch irgendwas für mich erstellt!
das problem ist nur, dass viele fragen auftauchen und es in einzelfragen hier schwer wird... 
ich wollte halt nur jemanden fragen, der sich etwas zeit nimmt, näher auf probleme mit mir 
einzugehen und mir (durch genaueres kennen des projektes) bei einigen problemen etwas intensiveren
(und damit meine ich nich den quellcode schreiben) kontakt zu halten.
damit man weiß, wovon man spricht und worum es geht und nich jedes mal alles erklären brauch.

ich bin nich unfähig oder so.
ich merke halt nur, dass viel zeit für wahrscheinlich unwichtige und einfach sachen drauf gehen.
so zB die GUI, die in JAVA gerade was aktualisierung an geht, bei mir immer wieder unverständnis
verursacht...
oder die beste (oder zumindest üblichste) aufteilung der klassen, 
da ich mit objektorientierten sprachen nicht so viel gemacht habe.
was lager ich aus, was nicht...
welche tipps gibt's in bezug auf schnittstellen...
welche zeitintervalle kosten nicht zu viel resourcen, aber rufen den port oft genug ab...

all solche dinge und auch einige grundliegende sachen, die mir einfach fehlen.

also wie gesagt, ich will niemanden, der das für mich macht, sondern vielleicht nur etwas enger mit mir
arbeitet und mir unter die arme greift und einige sachen erklärt, beziehungsweise den ich anspreche und
der direkt das problem/projekt kennt und dem ich nich alles aufs neue erklären brauche.


also tut mir leid, dass das hier so falsch angekommen ist.
ich werd dann einfach mal frage für frage stellen, die ich habe...


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Feb 2005)

kleiner Tipp: nicht faseln, frag einfach was konkretes

Ich würde aber das Vorhaben, mit einem Applet auf die serielle Schnittstelle eines Client-Rechner zuzugreifen, gleich bleiben lassen.

=> fehlende jars (musst du mitliefern) javax.comm.* oder sowas

=> signieren

=> was soll der Client denn da hängen haben?? 

Auch wichtig: haben die Clients eine Vorgegebene JRE Version dabei? Wenn >= 1.4 oder so, kannst du die GUI ganz einfach mit swing erstellen; wenn unbekannt, dann darfst du dich auf die JVM 1.1 (und die M$ Version) einstellen und ziemlich low-level-awt Code schreiben (auch kein Vergnügen)


----------



## DP (2. Feb 2005)

..mal so btw, habe mich noch nie mit applets befasst: ich dachte es sei nicht möglich, mit applets auf ressourcen des clients zuzugreifen... ?


----------



## b0LbiT (2. Feb 2005)

wenn das applet signiert ist darf es AIFAK alles, was man ihm erlaubt.

Beispiel: Diese IRC Applets dürfen ja auch sockets vom lokalen rechner öffnen


----------

